# WhatsApp brings Calling feature to Android users!



## Vkashyape (Feb 21, 2015)

WhatsApp Calling feature now for Android Users! At first I thought that it was rumor but it really is a thing. I think that this update would bring a lot of changes in the communication technology in the near future. This is really great. Read more: WhatsApp Calling feature now for Android Users! - Mintoodi-Feeding You Information


----------



## soyab0007 (Feb 22, 2015)

how will it works?


----------



## spxx (Feb 22, 2015)

you get a call sign with the update , press call and it will call your contact like every voip client , btw there is hacked apk on xda for ppl who want to test it, since it is still not available in every country , both sides would need to have the call function activated .


----------



## $hadow (Feb 22, 2015)

It is invite based and it was initially rolled out but pulled very soon. There is a thread going on Reddit about this.


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 22, 2015)

But you need someone with calling feature activitated to call you first, to get started.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 22, 2015)

this thread should be in mobile apps sub-forum. 

@mods please move it to appropriate section.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 22, 2015)

Moved. BTW I don't think it's released yet.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 23, 2015)

It is not yet officially released.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 23, 2015)

it's joke for indian users... use hike... be indian... sorry.. be Bharatiy..


----------



## $hadow (Feb 24, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> it's joke for indian users... use hike... be indian... sorry.. be Bharatiy..



Not the best option since I have to convince every one to shift to HIKE.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 24, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Not the best option since I have to convince every one to shift to HIKE.



because people don't like to change... similar case of facebook...


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> because people don't like to change... similar case of facebook...



People are rebellious to change it is basic psychology.


----------



## shahid durrani (Mar 5, 2015)

spxx said:


> you get a call sign with the update , press call and it will call your contact like every voip client , btw there is hacked apk on xda for ppl who want to test it, since it is still not available in every country , both sides would need to have the call function activated .



call sign it already there in the WhatsApp user profile..you can call anyone by pressing that sign.What you exactly explain??? i don't understand.please explain briefly what you explain about this new calling function.If anybody have any image related to this ,then please show it to me.i am excited related to this new function.

thanks for this news ..


----------



## braindead (Mar 7, 2015)

its very simple. just make calls using your internet connection.
i made a few calls, very impressed


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 7, 2015)

Impressed by audio quality (y)


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hike has tonnes of ads and sends spam to your address book
BBM voice and skype have worked great for me but I have more whatsapp contacts than any other app so this is a boon!!


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 7, 2015)

Uh oh, don't use Hike, it is made by FailTel.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Still haven't received the feature..


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 7, 2015)

Now they have close the activation server. So no more new call activation. Luckily I got activated a day before.!!


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeah audio quality wise it is decent.


----------



## Naveen.S (Mar 12, 2015)

WhatsApp calling is active for version 2.11.561. You must receive a call from already call activated WhatApp user. 
Update to 2.11.561 version and PM me your contact number or contact someone who has activated WhatApp to receive a call. User Interface changes after attending call.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 12, 2015)

Naveen.S said:


> WhatsApp calling is active for version 2.11.561. You must receive a call from already call activated WhatApp user.
> Update to 2.11.561 version and PM me your contact number or contact someone who has activated WhatApp to receive a call. User Interface changes after attending call.



Can you post a screenshot of the changed UI?


----------



## Naveen.S (Mar 12, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/xCcp5A7.png
Call quality is really good. Much better than Hangouts. I have activated Calls of all family members and a few friends. Make sure to install 2.11.561 version only. Its available at apkmirror website.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Apk is also available at official site- whatsapp.com 
Downloading now. 

Apk version on official site is 2.11.560... -__-


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Mar 12, 2015)

updated to version 2.11.561 now how to activate the vioce calling feature?


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 12, 2015)

manojkrishnaks said:


> updated to version 2.11.561 now how to activate the vioce calling feature?



This site may help you : HOW TO: Get WhatsApp Calling enabled on your smartphone | Deccan Chronicle


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 12, 2015)

Naveen.S said:


> *i.imgur.com/xCcp5A7.png
> Call quality is really good. Much better than Hangouts. I have activated Calls of all family members and a few friends. Make sure to install 2.11.561 version only. Its available at apkmirror website.





Spoiler



[strike]Can't see the screen shot. 



> Error
> 
> The requested URL can not be retrieved


[/strike]

Imgur is blocked in college 



Edit: opened it anyway. UI looks clean. 

I'll PM you my number in the evening. Don't have network reception in college.


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Mar 12, 2015)

I guess some one with calling feature has to call me in order to activate


----------



## Naveen.S (Mar 12, 2015)

manojkrishnaks said:


> I guess some one with calling feature has to call me in order to activate


Thats correct. But you must have version 2.11.561


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Mar 12, 2015)

Naveen.S said:


> Thats correct. But you must have version 2.11.561



Activated the calling feature . Quite  amazing call quality


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

Sound quality is certainly good.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 13, 2015)

WhatsApp rolls out voice-calling feature for Android users - Tech2



> After multiple flip-flops, WhatsApp has finally released the voice-calling feature for all Android users. You will need to download version 2.11.528 from the Play Store or version 2.11.531 from the WhatsApp website.
> 
> According to AndroidPolice, the voice-calling can be activated is by receiving a call from someone whose voice-calling is already activated. After you get the call, you need to close and then reopen the app. After that, instead of seeing the most recent chats, you will get three tabs namely Calls, Chats and Contacts. The call tab shows incoming, outgoing and missed calls at the precise times.
> 
> This time around WhatsApp has decided to keep the invite-window open for longer duration. Unlike some weeks back when WhatsApp had kept the invite-window open only for a couple of hours.





$hadow said:


> Sound quality is certainly good.



Should I PM you my number?

- - - Updated - - -
   [MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION] , would you help me activate it as well?


----------



## Naveen.S (Mar 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> @Naveen.S , would you help me activate it as well?


Why not ! I have sent you PM. Send me message on WhatsApp and I will call you back.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 14, 2015)

Voice quality is good, even better than my operator (BSNL).


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Voice quality is good, even better than my operator (BSNL).



I know that feel bro!! Idea,Airtel,Vodafone,BSNL(my family home in mangalore) in my case


----------



## warrior123 (Mar 14, 2015)

[MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION] Hi, bro can you please help in activating this feature?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 14, 2015)

I got call feature today as a friend called me. Sound quality is really top notch.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 14, 2015)

Does whatsapp rolled out calling to everyone?? Yipee!! Now i can activate some friends who were left out previously.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 14, 2015)

[MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION] thanks mate.. Got the feature activated...


----------



## $hadow (Mar 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Voice quality is good, even better than my operator (BSNL).



Enjoy bro. Sorry I was not able to respond early.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey guys, can anyone of you help me activate the calling feature?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 14, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hey guys, can anyone of you help me activate the calling feature?



Update to v 2.12.3 and PM me your number


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Update to v 2.12.3 and PM me your number



Thanks  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -

BTW one more thing, You need to have >= 2.11.561 to enable voice calling. I'm on 2.11.561


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 14, 2015)

Found a bug. Voice may echo when the other party has very bad 2g internet.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]



Mention not.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, latency problem is there. I'm on 2Mbps internet and even I'm facing this. Also the echo problem is there, irrespective of the person is on 2G/3G/Wifi.


----------



## warrior123 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]. Appreciate your help.


----------



## apkumar (Mar 27, 2015)

I have heard that Whatsapp won't be available for free. Is that true?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 27, 2015)

apkumar said:


> I have heard that Whatsapp won't be available for free. Is that true?



Can you give a source for that?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: WhatsApp feature rolling out in Android devices*

Mods please merge this thread with 
*www.digit.in/forum/mobile-apps/190061-whatsapp-brings-calling-feature-android-users.html


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: WhatsApp feature rolling out in Android devices*

yeah there is already a thread going on for this why start a new one.


----------



## BryanM35 (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: WhatsApp feature rolling out in Android devices*

Now WhatsApp comes with calling feature,I am having good experience with it.


----------

